# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Строим модель МиГ-31

## Д.Срибный

Статья командира экипажа МиГ-31 Николая Попова



http://modelism.airforce.ru/reviews/...31_2/index.htm

----------


## Anonymous

Построен

----------


## Kasatka

аккуратно получилась модель =)

хотелось бы еще увидеть следы эксплуатации и воздействия "погодных" условий

----------


## Anonymous

Поюзанные техниками и погодой уже на работе достали, хочется нового и чистенького. Когда Су-24м получали на заводе, наши техники норовились разуться зимой :D 
Зато через год - мама не горюй стали самолеты

----------


## Уокер

Я вот не пойму одной вещи: автор с такой дотошностью пишет про упоры ракет, формы антенн, и тд. и т.п. Но ни словом не обмолвился про кривой фонарь и верхнюю деталь носовой части у обоих моделей. Про носовой конус "Звезды"... Ни слова об этом. Странно как-то...

----------

